# Uzzi mit Luftdämpfer? Erfahrungen?



## der-tick.de (5. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen. Ich hab mir gerade ein Uzzi bestellt. Bins auch shcon ein poaar mal im Park probe gefahren. Nur hab ich das noch nirgends mit nem Luftdämpfer gesehen. 
Hat einer von euch damit Erfahrungen? Die Frage ist eigentlich bei mir nur obs ein Evolver ISX 4 / Evolver ISX 6 oder ein Roco Air WC wird. Mit den beiden Evolvern habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## haha (5. November 2008)

ich hatte im socom für einen tag einen dhx 5.0 air. hat mir aber überhaupt nicht gefallen. der dämpfer sackt stark ein, wenn man das umgehen will braucht man viel druck, dann spricht er aber nicht mehr gescheit an. dürfte beim uzzi nicht viel anders sein. aber auch im 6.6 macht mir ein luftdämpfer keinen spass. ich würde dir zu nem stahlfederdämpfer raten, evtl. mit titanfeder. wird dir trotz mehr gewicht besser taugen als ein luftdämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2008)

@der-tick.de: Frag mal die ganzen 6.6 Fahrer, wie sehr die mit ihren Air-Dämpfern zufrieden sind...Da kann man, glaube ich, eher abraten.

Wo hast du den Rahmen gekauft ?


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2008)

Also ich hab bei ChainReaction zugeschlagen. 
Also ein DHX Air taugt auch nicht wirklich. der war der Tot in meinem Judge. Da rauschte ich auch bei normalen Drücken komplett durch dne Federweg und wenn ich genug druck drin hatte hat er nicht angesprochen. Der Evolver hingegen war wesentlich besser als der Swinger 4 Way oder DHX Coil (geschweige denn DHX Air). 

Wenns nur das durchsacken ist, dann ist das Problem aber eh leicht zu lösen, das bekommen die Jungs von Akira locker hin. Sauber ansprechen tut er auch bei hohen Drücken. 
Ein V10 bin ich schon mit DHX5 und mit Evolver gefahren. Da war der Evolver definitiv überlgen (Meine Meinung - kann natürlich auch an den EInstellungen der Inhaber gelegen haben).


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2008)

Akira ist natürlich eine Lösung. Ich kenne das Durchsack-Problem von den älteren DHX Air, für den Maitou Evolver kann ich nicht sprechen.
Einen Versuch wäre es schon wert.
Schau doch mal ins Intense-Forum auf mtbr.com oder poste deine Frage da mal. Da gibts auch eine ganz schöne Uzzi Galerie.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2008)

Nur mal so zum Durchsacken... Der Judge Rahmen den ich gerade fahre hat durch die Umlenkung eine ähnliche Karakteristik wie ein VPP von Santa Cruz / Intense. Und in dem war der Evolver die Wunderwaffe. Nur die volle Ausreizung des Federweges ist mit dem nicht mehr drin. Zumindest nicht mit angemessenen Negativfederweg (bei >40% SAG schaff ich auch nen Durchschlag  (Ich bin wohlgemerkt Flatdropper)).

Ich such mal wieder bei mtbr.com...


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2008)

MTBR: 
_have a Roco Air on mine and I would never go back to the DHX. Maybe I simply forgot how a spring feels but the air feels great. It's almost as progressive as the spring but the adjustibility is much more (except for compression which it doesn't have). I think I shaved off almost a pound as well. I'm running a 66SL front and the Roco air rear and the bike is light enough for heavy climbs and plush enough for rough dh's. Also, bonus is that the Roco is like $160....cheap!


Might be the shock or you may have it set up wrong I have a DHX AIR on mine and it is perfect,I couldn't go back to a spring unless I became a pro downhill racer._

Soweit die Amis.
Ich will jetzt einen Roco TST R probieren. Mal sehen ob ich einen in 222mm Länge bekomme (gibts ja nur als OEM, sonst gibts nur den WC als 222mm EBL).


----------



## MarkusP76 (6. November 2008)

@der-tick.de:

könntest deine Testergebnisse mal posten, bin auch am überlegen vom DHX 5.0 mit Feder auf nen Luftdämpfer zu wechseln.

DANKE


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Klar mach ich. Jetzt erstmal Rahmen bekommen. Dann werde ich ihn aufbauen und gleich mit nem Evolver testen (Liegt hier noch rum). 
Wird aber wohl erst nach dem 18. was.


----------



## MarkusP76 (6. November 2008)

Blöde Frage aber welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer im Uzzi?

Kann man inrgendwo Tech. Datenblätter runterladen?


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

222mm 
_Edit: Das ist falsch! Es sind 216mm._

Doku müsste ich suchen... Auf der Intense Seite kannst du aber ein Manual runter laden (Hab ich vor nem halben Jahr mal angeschaut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusP76 (6. November 2008)

hab mal das Manual runtergeladen! danke fürn tip hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können.

beim Uzzi steht dort aber Shock 8.5'' x 2.5'' sind das nicht 216mm? länge


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Jup... 8,5" sind 216mm. Da hatte ich mich vertan... Sorry.
Dann war das so das auch ein 222mm Dämpfer rein passt, aber original ein 216er drin ist...


----------



## THBiker (6. November 2008)

Hi Tick

ich bin zwar "nur" mein 6.6 mit Luftdämpfer gefahren, aber das war nüx!

Ich will jetzt nicht das ganze System schlecht machen, aber für mich hat es nichts getaugt, inzwischen fahre ich den Roco WC!

Warum taugte es m.E. nichts:
ich bin zu schwer (85kg) und das Übersetzungsverhältnis am 6.6 zu groß, d.h. man muss den Luftdämpfer mit ordentlich Druck fahren....bei mir waren das immer so um die 250psi und dann leidet die Performance dieses Dämpfers gewaltig! Selbst ein Tuning bei MP hat keiner Besserung gebracht!
Da das Uzzi ja ein kleineres Übersetzungsverhältnis hat, könnt es sein, dass es dort besser funktioniert!

Aber selbst mit Stahlfeder ist das Uzzi leicht aufzubauen ...die 500g kann man sich gönnen


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Mit welchem Luftdämpfer hast du es denn versucht? Der DHX Air ist halt nix für den Rahmentyp.


----------



## THBiker (6. November 2008)

da kannst du glaub ich jeden dämpfer nehmen, es liegt wohl i.d. Natur der Luft und deren kompressibilität warum die Dämpfer bei hohen Drücken nicht gut funktionieren 

ich hatte den DHX...jupp...und wie gesagt nochmal tunen lassen


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Jup, aber wie ich eingangs erwähnt hab... Mit dem Evolver fahr ich sogar besser als mit DHX coil oder Swinger. Und ich wiege auch 85kg ohne Montour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (6. November 2008)

bei welchem Bike? Übersetzungsverhältnis???


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5278404&postcount=4


----------



## THBiker (6. November 2008)

Ok, ich denke du hast die Dämpfer nur im DH Bereich bewegt, oder?
Ich glaube beim Touren hat man nochmal andere Ansprüche, oder? Wippen und so!


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Du solltest öffters beim AWP mitfahren. 
Ich fahr mit dem Bike Bikepark und Touren. Bei Touren kommmen 20PSI mehr in den Dämpfer. im Bikepark kommen 160-170PSI rein, auf Touren 180-190PSI. 
Und die Dämpfer hab ich eigentlich alles außer dem DHX Air im Bikepark sowie auf Touren getestet. Den DHX Air nur im Bikepark... 

Der Judge Rahmen hat übrigens ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von durchschnittlich 1:2,9. 
Das Uzzi 1:3,1 (Rein rechnerisch 63mm Hub auf 196mm Federweg).


----------



## THBiker (6. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du solltest öffters beim AWP mitfahren.



da fahr ich nie mit 

Ok...dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte...am besten nichts 

den Roco WC finde ich ganz gut, weil man dort viel selbst dran rumbasteln kann wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt! keine Ahnung wie das bei den anderen Dämpfern ausschaut! 
Hab mir auch mal diverse Shims und Öle zugelegt und will im Winter mal testen....hoffe ich komm dazu und nehme mir die zeit 

zumindest sind wir einer meinung, dass der DHX Air gar nicht geht ..aber das wußtest du auch schon vorher


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

beim Evolver kannst du auch alles selbst machen (wie bei der Travis). Das find ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## iRider (6. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Jup... 8,5" sind 216mm. Da hatte ich mich vertan... Sorry.
> Dann war das so das auch ein 222mm Dämpfer rein passt, aber original ein 216er drin ist...



Da wäre ich an Deiner Stelle vorsichtig. Die VPP Links schlagen wenn komplett ausgefedert am Rahmen an. Könnte auf Dauer nicht so toll sein.

Übrigends: hast Du ein genaues Gewicht für den Evolver? Was ich so gehört habe ist der und der Roco so schwer dass es sich nicht lohnt wenn man es mit einem Federdämpfer mit Ti-Feder vergleicht.


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2008)

Der 222er Roco soll um die 500g wiegen. Das schaffst du mit Ti-Feder nicht.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Evolver ISX6 in 240mm - 510g (Selbst gewogen)
Evolver ISX4 in 222mm - 492g (Selbst gewogen)
Roco Air 222mm - 490g (Ein Kumpel hats gewogen)
Roco Air 200mm - 476g (Bild im Inet auf ner Wage)

Soweit das was ich schon an Gewichten gesehen hab.
Ein DHX Coil in 222mm wiegt ohne Feder 480g!!! 

Also vergiss es das ein Federdämpfer mit TI Feder leichter sein kann... Bei meinem Judge war der Unterschied mit Stahlfeder bei ca. 700g mit TI Feder noch ca. 500g.

Außerdem gehts hier nicht über Sinn und Unsinn. Ich will Erfahrungsberichte. Wenn mir keiner welche liefert, poste ich Ende des Monats meinen eigenen. :-O


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2008)

Also mein 2008 Fox DHX 5.0 wiegt nackig 422g in 222mm. Also je nach Ti-Federhärte 700-800g. Mehr geht halt nicht mit Federn gewichtsmäßig.

Gibts eine günstige Quelle für die Evolver ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (6. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Evolver ISX6 in 240mm - 510g (Selbst gewogen)
> Evolver ISX4 in 222mm - 492g (Selbst gewogen)
> Roco Air 222mm - 490g (Ein Kumpel hats gewogen)
> Roco Air 200mm - 476g (Bild im Inet auf ner Wage)
> ...



Ich habe nicht den Sinn bezweifelt! Man liest nur immer wieder dass Leute  behaupten ein DHX+Ti ist nur 100 g schwerer als ein Roco oder Evolver Air. Das kann ich nicht glauben und Deine Gewichte bestätigen mein Misstrauen ja.  

BTW: 240 mm Fox DHX Coil ohne Feder mit Reducer (etwa 10-15 g) auf einer Seite ist 424 g, Stahlfeder 350# 590 g (selbst gewogen).
Gewicht DHX Air 240 mm ist 460 g laut Steppenwolf1980 hier im Forum.

Aber bau keinen 222 mm ein, das funzt nicht.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

222mm Dämpfer: Bleib ruhig... Wollt ich auch nie machen. Hab nur von diversen Leuten gehört das das ginge...
Aber du musst ja mit dem Sag an eine ganz bestinnte Stelle der Anlenkungskurve kommen, damit der Hinterbau funktioniert. Wenn du einen längeren Dämpfer einbaust, musst du eben noch viel mehr SAG fahren, und das ist ja wohl absolut besch*... Außerdem bau ich ne hochbauende Travis ein, wenn ich dann noch das Heck hoch bocke wäre das die absolute stelzenlösung. Mit Travis soll das Tretlager noch bei 375 liegen. DAs ist noch zu verkraften (Naja, ich hab gerade ein 39,5er).

@San Andreas: Also mein 2006er DHX Coil in der Wildsau mit 222mm Länge wog ohne Feder 480g. Aber da wahren wahrscheinlich auch die Stahlbuchsen dabei.Frag mich nicht... 
Egal. Glaub ich dir auch so, das der bei rund 420 liegt.


----------



## Ope (8. November 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> da fahr ich nie mit
> 
> Ok...dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte...am besten nichts
> 
> ...



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, bei mir arbeitet der DHX Air jetzt in bald der dritten Renn-Saison einwandfrei. Bis jetzt keine Defekte (ohne Service).
Er lässt sich gut einstellen und hat im Big Hit (2005) eine fast lineare Charakteristik, fühlt sich wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer an. Er ist ruck zuck auf Streckengegebenheiten bzw. Einsatz (FR-Tour/DH Race) abgestimmt. Vorteil am Big Hit ist aber, das ich die Progression am Rahmen vorwählen kann (geht ja nicht an jedem Rahmen). Den etwas kleineren Hub (67mm statt 70mm bei 222er Einbaulänge) kann ich locker verschmerzen, mit DHX Air sind es 201mm Federweg am Heck statt 207. Ü-Verhältnis 3:1. Bei meinem "Fix und Fertig-Kampfgewicht" von 76kg kann ich ihn aber auch mit relativ geringem Luftdruck fahren, so ist er auch schön sensibel.
Einen Evolver bin ich einmal in Wildbad in einem Keiler gefahren, Dämpfer hat in Höhe kurz nach dem Gang Bang völlig aufgegeben, er war total heiss.
So beschränken sich meine Erfahrungen eher auf den DHX Air und einem kurzen aber einprägsamen Erlebnis mit dem Evolver. Für einen Kollegen habe ich einen DHX getunt (Shims) die Zerlegung des Dämpfers ist "pipi-einfach" mit etwas Geschick und know how kein Problem. Was die Shims angeht ist viel spielen angesagt bis man die richtige Reihenfolge herausgefunden hat (ca. 3 Monate auf- und wieder zumachen des Dämpfers). Wichtig hierbei; Tagebuch mit den Veränderungen führen ....

Gruß Ope

Euch immer ne handbreit Dreck unter den Stollen


----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2008)

@De Ope: Klar, im BigHit mit Linear bis Progressiver Anlenkung sollte der auch gut tun. Mit der interessanten Kurve die allerdings die VPP's von Intense beschreiben eher weniger. Ich hab mir jetzt einen Evolver ISX 6 bestellt. Mit dem bekomm ich das schon hin.


----------



## THBiker (11. November 2008)

@ope
ich sag ja nicht dass der DHX Air ein schlechter Dämpfer ist, im Gegenteil, ich bin überzeugt, dass der im richtigen Rahmen eine super Performance bietet und vor allem super zum anstimmen ist. Beim 6.6 hat der Dämpfer leider versagtich hätte ihn wirklich gerne behalten!

Ein Vgl Uzzi mit Big Hit ist wohl wie Äpfel mit Birnen


----------



## Ope (11. November 2008)

Jepp, das stimmt.
Habe ja auch geschrieben das es auf den Hinterbau ankommt, der ist nun mal beim Uzzi bzw. Big Hit grundverschieden.
Aber Luftdämpfer bleibt Luftdämpfer ob Manitou oder Fox, daher denke ich wird der Evolver auch nicht so toll wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer funktionieren.
Beide arbeiten eher progressiv .... .
Ich bin auf eure Berichte gespannt.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. November 2008)

So... Mein Uzzi ist da. Ich habs heut morgen ausprobiert, es würde sogar ein 240er Dämpfer rein passen ohne das was anschlägt. Da kommt aber noch erschwerend hinzu das man dann zu Anfang ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:1 - 1:2 hat. Es ist also absoluter Unsinn den Rahmen mit nem längeren Dämpfer zu fahren, aber teoretisch gehts.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gibts eine günstige Quelle für die Evolver ?



Einfach bei CNC-bike.de anfragen, oder bei velo-discount.de 
Beide kahmen auf den selben Preis. Ich würde aber den ersten bevorzugen.


----------



## THBiker (13. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:1 - 1:2



Fände ich erstmal gut.......feinfühligeres ansprechen, weniger Kräfte auf dem Dämpfer....wo ist erstmal der Unsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (13. November 2008)

Naja... wenn zu Anfang so ein Übersetzungsverhältnis herscht, aber der Rahmen ein durchschnittliches Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3,1 bietet, rauscht du durch den Anfang ohne das du was von hast.


----------



## THBiker (13. November 2008)

Jupp...verstehe,....bin grad von einem durchgängigen Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:1 ausgegangen...


so macht das natürlich kein Sinn


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Dezember 2008)

Bike ist aufgebaut... 
Morgen gibts die Probefahrt.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2008)

Viel Spaß. Und schnell mal ein bild posten.


----------



## THBiker (29. Dezember 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bike ist aufgebaut...
> Morgen gibts die Probefahrt.



Uuuuuuuuuuuund  wie schaut´s aus


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Dezember 2008)

Bin ja gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück...
Erstmal für die Gewichtsfetischisten... im Gegensatz zu nem Fox DHX 5.0 mit 400er Feder spart man "nur" 320g! (Bei meinem Cannondale Judge waren es fast 700g)
Das Ansprechverhalten ist extrem Feinfühlig. Da kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Die Ausnutzung des Federweges auch, Bergauf absolut unauffällig. Lässt sich ja auch blockieren... 
Nur ist das Heck noch ein wenig nervös. Aber ich bin noch nicht mit dem Dämpfersetup fertig. Ich brauch wohl noch ein paar % mehr SAG und ein wenig mehr Rebound. 
2 Abfahrten reichen für ein volles Setup eben nicht. 

Die "Standartprobleme" von Luftdämpfern sind auf jeden Fall nicht zu merken.

Bilder gibts leider erst in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

